# Flow white out



## gnubi (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi all, previously I was thinking of buying the Salomon time machine. But the csr from the online company recommended the flow white out too. Aside from angrysnowboarder I have not found many reviews. I ride groomers mostly and do not do much park. I am 175lbs 10.5 boots. The size that was recommended was 159. Does anyone have any opinions? Thx all in advance.


----------

